# Stretching !!!



## mmuscle (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just a few pointers here on the different kinds of stretches that can be performed in the gym. All useful when it comes to preventing muscle tightening.

1. Static Stretching
This is the most basic form of stretching. An example would be stretching down to touch your toes and then holding this position for several seconds.


2. Ballistic Stretching
An example of ballistic stretching would be to reach this same toe-touching position and then to bounce forward and backward to stretch the muscles and ligaments that little bit more.


3. Dynamic Stretching
Dynamic stretching is a more loose and gentle movement and is usually specific to the exercise that is about to be performed. A typical example would be that of lying on your back and mimicking the bench press immediately prior to actually performing the exercise.  

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

mmuscle said:
			
		

> d mimicking the bench press immediately prior to actually performing the exercise.


Never stretch before an exercise it has negative effcts.  You need to stretch regularly in order for it to have any usefullness.  Warming up is different then stretching.


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 1, 2004)

*Stretching*

Warming up and stretching are two different things thats true. The weight free bench press that I described was a brief example of a light stretch for the triceps and pecs. 

   Something that I have found helps to make my muscles more fluid before lifting. 

   mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## MeLo (Dec 1, 2004)

run and stretch to warm up is an outdated and wrong maxim


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 2, 2004)

*Stretching*

Well its a maxim that a lot of athletes still adhere to.  And one that is allowing records to continue to be broken.

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, what's 'wrong' for one person could be just fine for another.  For example, for someone who does 500 lb. working weight squat sets, that person should probably do a lot of warm up sets with that exercise.  For someone working with, say, 50 lb. working weight squat sets, warming up with a lower weight for the same exercise isn't very important, and just stretching and running might be good enough for that person.


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Well , I always do a 5-10min low hearth rate cardio warm up on every weight day I do , and I couldnt do it any way else. My hearth rate goes up to about 135 and after that I do 3-4 static exercises to warm up . I really need to do this since I dislocated my shoulder a year ago , it really relaxes it for some reason.

Like I said , this works great for me and Im having suprisingly good results with my lifting weights as well as good physical results.


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Yep think the thing to remember is that what is good for one person may not be good for someone else. Oh and Always warm up 

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

mmuscle said:
			
		

> Yep think the thing to remember is that what is good for one person may not be good for someone else. Oh and Always warm up
> 
> mmuscle
> 
> http://www.makemuscle.net


The only catch is stretching before lifting is bad for everybody!


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Well stretching keeps myself and a lot of athletes fluid and toned  

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

No doubt...after lifting and before a cardio w/o maybe....

I feel that warming up lightly and "getting the blood flowing" is plenty pre lifting...Explain what brings you to the conclusion that stretching before lifting is a good idea...just be ready for loads of contradicting studies and evidence!


----------



## Machher (Dec 13, 2004)

what negative effects does stretching have on your body? Its moving your limbs in an extended or full range of motion.

Stretching though does not have any positive effects on phyisical activity. Most studies suggests stretching is not mandatory and performance is not increased or decreased. 

Most studies show weight warmups are more than sufficient for any type of phyisical activity.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

Machher said:
			
		

> Most studies show weight warmups are more than sufficient for any type of phyisical activity.


Exacly...thing is, stretching causes tears to the muscles similar to what they will later endure during lifting....pointless IMO


----------



## MeLo (Dec 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Never stretch before an exercise it has negative effcts. You need to stretch regularly in order for it to have any usefullness. Warming up is different then stretching.


negative effects?


----------



## Machher (Dec 13, 2004)

stretching doesnt tear the muscle. according to what you are saying, you could build on the muscle from stretching.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 13, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Never stretch before an exercise it has negative effcts





wth?


----------



## MeLo (Dec 13, 2004)

Deadbolt said:
			
		

> Never stretch before an exercise it has negative effcts



it makes you weaker and more prone to injury


----------



## wilwn (Dec 13, 2004)

wait a minute....
 so stretching is bad for you now?


----------



## MeLo (Dec 13, 2004)

do it after you finish exercis-ing


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Thats ridiculous, show me facts.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 13, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> The only catch is stretching before lifting is bad for everybody!



i do light stretching before lifting

i find no problems with this


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

young d, those aren't you in your avatar, is it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes stretching pre workout has negative effects on the muscles and prevent you from actually working to your full potential.  There have been studies done and show that stretching is great if done post workout and on a REGULAR basis...if you do it once a month your getting no where.




			
				http://www.coachz.net/stretching.htm said:
			
		

> Stretching
> As mentioned on the Home Page I learn from everyone possible.  Whether your a player, fan, or coach there is always room for improvement.  Years ago a trainer and myself were discussing the real effects of stretching prior to games and workouts.  First thing to point out is the lack of knowledge about stretching due to very few scientific researches and publications.  Think about it ... we have just accepted the perceived ideas about stretching without a second thought. So, as mentioned, I needed to learn more.  This study is a culmination of references and sports medicine. When you work with, or are, a kicker this is an issue to discuss not to mention all the other positions that may demand explosive movements during a game.
> Let's begin at the starting point:  When we stretch, the muscle and tendons are stretched.  Now, inside those muscles are muscle spindles and Golgi tendon organs.  These are like sensors that help protect the muscle from becoming overstretched.  The spindle detects and responds to the changes in the muscle, like stretching, and reacts to reduce the stretching action to protect the muscle and tendons from injury.  Running along the muscle fibers, the spindle, has actin and myosin that allow the spindle to contract and stop the stretching process.  Thus preventing injury.  The Golgi is located around the muscle base and is responsible for monitoring the tension on the muscle.  When the Golgi senses excessive tension it causes a inhibition to the muscle that makes the muscle relax which protects it from overload.
> Just reading this makes us realize the amazing machine our bodies are and the milla-second reactions going on.
> ...


----------



## Machher (Dec 14, 2004)

good article Deadbolt...covers everything..

might i reinstate... stretching neither enhances nor hampers performance. It really doesnt do much at all except relieve muscle tension.


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> good article Deadbolt...covers everything..
> 
> might i reinstate... stretching neither enhances nor hampers performance. It really doesnt do much at all except relieve muscle tension.


Stretching keeps you flexible.

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

Static stretching before exercise is bad, dynamic stretching is good.  Dynamic stretching gets the neuromuscular system prepared for what it's about to do.  All warm ups should have some form of dynamic stretching.  Well not all, just the effective ones.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Static stretching before exercise is bad, dynamic stretching is good.  Dynamic stretching gets the neuromuscular system prepared for what it's about to do.  All warm ups should have some form of dynamic stretching.  Well not all, just the effective ones.



is this a good order?

1.warm up 
2.dynamic stretching 
3.light sport specific movememts   
4.Exercise 
5.light sport specific movememts
6.dynamic stretching 
7.static stretching


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> is this a good order?
> 
> warm up
> dynamic stretching
> ...



Close, I would go with this...

Warm-up-First, do movements like high knees, heel kickers, side shuffle, carioca, etc.  Next, dynamic stretching that is specific to what you are doing.

Agility stuff-Ladder, cone drills, etc.  This would also included closed/open skills.  Closed skills if you are relatively new, open skills once you perfect the closed ones.

Speed work-Sprints, form runs, etc...if you do it.

Conditioning-This includes, weights.

Static stretching



You can do dynamic stretching after training, but it is not necessary.  I would actually do slight dynamic stretching between sets.  This doesn'thave to be a structured thing.  I typically just shake out whatever muscle groups I am using.


Only thing I would add is that if you are trying to improve conditioning, doing agility stuff during and after weight training may be a good idea.


----------

